# My little ammo pig gets lipstick!



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My 25 year old MK II Target slab-side bull was looking tired.
I decided to give the old girl some love.
The stock sights were less than ideal and the black plastic grip panels don't have much appeal.








Williams Fire Sights required some fitting, but look good and seem to be top notch quality.








I found some fancy Cocobolo lumber to dress things up a bit.








There is a nice saddle tan holster coming soon!

GW


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice. My MkII is still pretty much bone stock.

You’re making that classic look classy.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Very nice, really dressed the ole girl up.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks great OP! I, stupidly, sold off my Mk II, about eight or nine years ago. One of the dumbest things I have ever done.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Looks great OP! I, stupidly, sold off my Mk II, about eight or nine years ago. One of the dumbest things I have ever done.


The next owner of this MK II will have to inherit it.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My holster arrived from El Paso today. Looks and feels top notch to me.
It is going to take some time to break in. The leather is thick and stiff. 
I have already started working it with Meguiars Gold Class conditioner and plan to leave the pistol in the holster for a week.
I have treated the exterior of the pistol with Motor Kote to protect it from any corrosion from holster storage.









GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I am looking for a holster like that for my Mark III 22/45...
Beautiful Ruger. Williams Fire Sights are a good addition and the grips are nice. I like the holster. Where did you get that holster?
Edit-> The medallion on those grips are a standout...looks good.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Did the holster come from https://epsaddlery.com ?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The sights and grips and were Ebay purchases.
The holster came through etsy and this was the brand.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I am going to get this off my wish list one way or another!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Thanks for the information. I am going to get this off my wish list one way or another!


TonyULeathergoods Was the holster vendor. I hope that helps!

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks! Just placed the order. Got free shipping and a fair price from Etsy TonyULeathergoods. They will contact me when it ships. It is what I have been looking for for my Mark III 22/45. Almost settled for another last month so glad I waited...They have some nice work there on that site. rick


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Very good news today. Been looking and I was very stubborn because I have a whole box unused holsters. Seen one of these last August at the outdoor range and have been searching since. Maybe not hard enough. Thanks again for heads-up. Holster on its way and at a fair price.
Rickclark, TonyULeathergoods has shipped your order!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> My holster arrived from El Paso today. Looks and feels top notch to me.
> It is going to take some time to break in. The leather is thick and stiff.
> I have already started working it with Meguiars Gold Class conditioner and plan to leave the pistol in the holster for a week.
> I have treated the exterior of the pistol with Motor Kote to protect it from any corrosion from holster storage.
> ...


Awww man, that is awesome! They look like they were made for each other!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Received my holster today. Love it. Very stiff but fits like I wanted. What can you do soften it up? What do you guys do to treat and care for this beauty? Thanks for information on getting one!!!
Peace Favor Your Sword!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Received my holster today. Love it. Very stiff but fits like I wanted. What can you do soften it up? What do you guys do to treat and care for this beauty? Thanks for information on getting one!!!
> Peace Favor Your Sword!
> View attachment 18412










[/url]
I work this into the holster every couple of days and it is becoming softer and more pliable. 
I have left the pistol in the holster for a week or two, but first I wiped it down with a few drop







s of this to prevent any corrosion.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks! Have both and will go with that!
Peace Favor Your Sword.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

UPDATE:
I noticed how nice @Rick Clarks Ruger holster looked in his pics and started to compare mine with his.
Mine looked like a mess in comparison. The retention strap on mine was 1.25" too long. The snap for that strap was interfering with the magazine strap. I brought this to the attention of James @TONYULEATHERGOODS and he did me right.
First holster:








Second holster:








Comparison:








Great customer service needs to be recognized and rewarded. I recommend @TONYULEATHERGOODS to anyone here that has need of quality leather products at a very nice price.

GW


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I too 100% recommend @TONYULEATHERGOODS to anyone here that has need of quality leather products at a very nice price. My field holster arrived fast and I am satisfied I finally found my field holster for my Mark. After several applications of a little Meguiar's I have a good fit.
GW, good to hear they backed you up and took care of you. Great service.


----------

